# Spring pole ?



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry, im not sure where to post this at . But anyways im wanting a spring pole for my dog because she has alot of energy,we play all the time,go on walks and she plays with my other dog ,but I think it would be nice for her . Is there a simple way to make one ,but strong ?


Thanks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Spring poles are very easy to make. I got rope, clamps, and spring from Home Depot for under $20 and the added a $5 dog toy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

tons of threads on this if you use the search button at the top 
http://www.gopitbull.com/conditioning/40082-spring-pole.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/36133-how-springpole.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/misc-dog-activities/36504-spring-pole.html

theres more if these dont work 4 u !!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks exactly like mine Holly.. lol.. except i have chain instead of rope attaching it to the limb


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

I did mine just like this. Pretty cheap really but you can do it more simple than this. Mine is slightly different than pictured though. I use hide as the toy on the end and mine is a bit higher but not so high that the hind legs are off the ground.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone !! I will pick the stuff up to make it when I go out to the store . Im just not sure if she will use it , but im willing to give it a try !


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> tons of threads on this if you use the search button at the top
> http://www.gopitbull.com/conditioning/40082-spring-pole.html
> http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/36133-how-springpole.html
> http://www.gopitbull.com/misc-dog-activities/36504-spring-pole.html
> ...


:goodpost: thank you, I didnt even see those , must have been looking on the wrong thing , lol . :hammer:


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I already have a rope,it has one clamp already on it, guess I could get another clamp and attach a toy,gonna have to find another she cant break,rip or chew likeshe does all the others, well I could get a rope toy ? 

So can I attach it to a strong tree limb ? And is there any way to get her to play with it if she wont ? She loves toys so im sureshe will but yeah ,

sorry for going on and on,just never had a springpole before !


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if she has a rope toy she likes, tie the rope to it and toss it over a strong tree limb.. if she has interest, go buy the rest of the stuff and build one.. if not.. no money wasted


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

cEElint said:


> if she has a rope toy she likes, tie the rope to it and toss it over a strong tree limb.. if she has interest, go buy the rest of the stuff and build one.. if not.. no money wasted


 Okay I will see how it goes ! I really hope she likes it


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You could always just make her a flirt pole instead.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. This is mine!!!!!!










I just tied one of those carcasses with no stuffing to the ring things on the swing set in our backyard. (you know you are a ******* when)


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I could actually do that too, I have a swingset frame in the back yard lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I know links have already been posted but here is another good thread to look at, including video.. http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/38590-spring-pole-limb-line-hardware-k-i-s-s.html


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> I know links have already been posted but here is another good thread to look at, including video.. http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/38590-spring-pole-limb-line-hardware-k-i-s-s.html


probably one of the best threads on the subject. good video very informitive


----------

